# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  I keep waking up at 6am

## Wolfheart

For some reason I keep waking up at around 6am in the morning. The thing is in the beginning of Summer I would wake up at around 2pm since I would stay up late. When I had school I would either wake up at around 5am or 6am.

Why is my internal clock making me wake up at 6am? Is there any way I can stop waking up at 6am 'cause theres no use in me waking up that early since I want to get atleast a little bit more time sleeping. Any help is appreciated ^-^

----------


## Quantiq

It depends on what time you go to sleep I would believe. Try going to sleep a bit later, if you can't do this without falling asleep try using a stimulate such as coffee or a caffeinated beverage and stay awake for a lot longer. Exercising and Physical Activity can also dramatically increase your sleep if you're a light sleeper.

Hope this helps!  :smiley:

----------


## Matt123

I keep waking up at 2 -3 am then sometimes again at 5 am or so..

Use it to your advantage.

----------

